# Freebie lizards



## Hawkeye (Feb 22, 2003)

Just sent this via ARO:

The NSW National Parks and Wildlife Service (NPWS) has a number of reptiles to distribute amongst licensed NSW reptile keepers via a ballot system. The animals are: Eastern Blue-tongue Lizard, Tiliqua scinoides (juvenile); and Eastern Water Dragons, Physignathus leisuri (both juvenile and subadult) All animals have been health checked by staff at Taronga Zoo. Licensed NSW keepers who are interested in obtaining one of these animals will need to register their interest by contacting the NPWS by Thursday the 27th of February 2003 either by e-mail to [email protected] or fax on 9585 6401 detailing their name, address, licence number, daytime contact details and species wanted. There is a limit of one animal per person. Successful applicants will need to hold a current reptile keepers licence, and be able to pick up the animal in person from NPWS head office, at 43 Bridge St, HURSTVILLE during business hours within 48 hours of the drawing of the ballot. There will be no charge for the animals. All successful applicants will need to verify in writing when they pick up the animal that they have the necessary facilities to quarantine the animal from any others in their collection for a minimum period of 12 months. They must also sign a waiver indemnifying the NPWS against any diseases that the animal may develop or pass to other animals in their collection. 




Cheers Hawkeye


----------



## Slateman (Feb 22, 2003)

Shame that they don't have some free snakes. I know nothing about lizards. I would be bad daddy.


----------



## saikrett (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks

I'm gonna see if i can get an aduld water dragon to go in the lizard pit.


----------



## saikrett (Feb 22, 2003)

i just sent the email!!!!!!!!

oh i hope i get a water dragon,
i have an outdoor enclosure with nothing in it!!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah Slatey,

Like I would have posted the article and created lots of competition in the ballot for myself :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I am of the same bad daddy opinion regarding lizards.

Cheers Hawkeye


----------



## Slateman (Feb 23, 2003)

I have to one day start learning about them. But i think that they need more care to survive then snakies.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Feb 23, 2003)

they're higher maintenance, and different requirements, though not necessarily harder to meet. having to feed them as often as ever day is the biggest difference


----------



## saikrett (Feb 23, 2003)

go for it slatey!

i started with lizards and never looked back.

Although i do wish they were giving away some nice pythons.
the only main differences i have are feeding and housing.
A good thing about the lizards/dragons is that i can yous several species together in the outside lizard pit.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't know if i can handle that cockroaches business


----------



## Nicole (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm with you on that one Slatey. I'd never be able to deal with the woodies.... the neighbours would get sick of my screams pretty quickly I'd imagine. There is nothing I'm more irrationally afraid of than cockroaches.... ick!!


----------



## saikrett (Feb 23, 2003)

just think of them as jelly beans, 
but don't eat them (think black jelly beans)


----------



## hey_im_sam (Feb 23, 2003)

lmao saikrett :lol: hehe


----------



## Slateman (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't blame you beautiful, hate them and can't touch the roach any way. More or less i have dislike for all insect. What a live with out mosquito, fly, ants, flees, vos and other little beests.


----------



## Nicole (Feb 23, 2003)

That is soooo funny saikrett! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
(but I'm still scared)

I like heaps of other insects... I love my cicadas especially, but roachs.... way too scary for me, they shouldn't be alowed to run so fast and fly, and be so damned indestructible... it's freaky! :shock:


----------



## hey_im_sam (Feb 23, 2003)

heh. fly?? not these roaches nic


----------



## saikrett (Feb 23, 2003)

what about snails?
my blue tongues love snails


----------



## Nicole (Feb 23, 2003)

Snails are little cuties, nothing wrong with them... but those evil scary roaches.... *shudder*


----------



## saikrett (Feb 23, 2003)

what about crickets and mealworms?

get a blue tongue or beardie then


----------



## sobrien (Feb 23, 2003)

Yea,
I' ve got a beardie and I hate roaches aswell. Orderd them once and had to kill them because, well, quess. Accept I don't mind crickets and mealworms and neither does my beardie!


----------



## saikrett (Feb 24, 2003)

i'm not a great fan of the woodies but if it's good for my Jubjub it'll do for me


----------



## hey_im_sam (Feb 24, 2003)

heh, jubjub, i love it


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 24, 2003)

Stop being meen to the roaches guys !! They have feelings too you know! And besides they are lovely and crunchy with a nice nutty flavour


----------



## stretch (Feb 24, 2003)

I have to admit to having a yuk yuk about roaches. But having switched from crickets to roaches for my beardies, I have to say I would never go back.

Easier to feed to beardies, easier to check size, I don
t have to touch them, and they are so little they dont even look like roaches.


----------

